# Leyden jar = λουγδουνική λάγηνος



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λουγδουνήσιος, αλλά καμία σχέση με τη λουγδουνική (από το Leyden) λάγηνο (όπως μάθαμε κάποιοι τη φυσική στο εξατάξιο).



Ο φίλτατος drsiebenmal μού έκανε εκπληκτική πάσα με το παραπάνω. Δύο (ή περισσότερα) σε ένα.

Η «λουγδουνική λάγηνος» αποδίδει το (αγγλικό) Leyden jar (γερμ. Leidener Flasche, ολλανδ. Leidse fles), ένα είδος ηλεκτρικού πυκνωτή, που πήρε αυτό το όνομα από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Leiden (Leyden στα αγγλικά και τα παλιότερα ολλανδικά). Λέει στη Wikipedia:
The Leyden jar was first invented by German scientist and jurist Ewald Georg von Kleist, who in 1744 found a method of storing large amounts of electric charge. He lined a glass jar with silver foil, and charged the foil with a friction machine. Kleist was convinced that a substantial charge could be collected when he received a significant shock from the device. The effects of this *Kleistian jar* were independently discovered about the same time by Dutch scientist Pieter van Musschenbroek at the *University of Leiden*. Musschenbroek communicated on it with the French scientific community where it was called the *Leyden jar*. (ΣΝίκελ: Bouteille de Leyde)​






Και τι σχέση έχει το Leyden με τη Λυών; Καμία. 

Πάλι στη Wikipedia (λήμμα Leiden):
Although it is true that Leiden is an old city, its claimed connection with Roman Lugdunum Batavorum is spurious; Roman Lugdunum is actually near the close-by modern town of Katwijk, whereas the Roman settlement near modern Leiden was called Matilo. However, there was a Roman fortress in Leiden in the 4th century.​Λούγδουνο των Βαταυών ήταν αυτό. Και δεν ήταν. Όμως το Πανεπιστήμιο, ένα από τα παλαιότερα της Ευρώπης, διατηρεί τη λατινικούρα στον θυρεό του:






Επόμενο ερώτημα: πώς προφέρεται / μεταγράφεται η πόλη; *Λέιντεν* (αν και το γερμανικό ή και αμερικάνικο *_Λάιντεν_ έχει φίλους στο διαδίκτυο).

Περίεργη πορεία έχει και το _λαγήνι_. Που ήταν *(η) λάγυνος* στα αρχαία, αλλά την πήραν οι Λατίνοι και την έκαναν _lagena_, οπότε στα ελληνιστικά χρόνια γράφαμε κι εμείς *λάγηνος* και αυτή είναι η σημερινή ορθογραφία (_λαγήνι, λαγήνα, λαήνι_).

Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα κι άλλες αποδόσεις του όρου, π.χ. _φιάλη του Λέιντεν_, αλλά η _λουγδουνική λάγηνος_, εκτός του ότι φιλοξενείται στο ΠαπΛεξ, έχει την απαραίτητη πατίνα του χρόνου, που δεν έχει η (πολύ πιο κατανοητή, ομολογουμένως) «φιάλη του Λέιντεν». Ας μη θεωρηθεί υπερφίαλο εκ μέρους μου ότι στον τίτλο έβαλα μόνο τη λάγηνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

:) Ωραίο άρθρο, λέει ο πασαδόρος βάρδιας που το απολαμβάνει και ευχαριστεί για τον καλό λόγο*.*


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 10, 2010)

_He lined a glass jar _
Δεν ξέρω το εδώ λουγδουνικό, αλλά αυτά δεν τα λέμε κώδωνες στη φυσικοχημεία;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> αλλά αυτά δεν τα λέμε κώδωνες στη φυσικοχημεία;



Δεν ξέρω πώς τα λέμε στη φυσικοχημεία, επειδή στη φυσικοχημεία κρυβόμουν και προσπαθούσα να μη λέω, οπότε θα απαντήσω συλβιοπλαθικά ότι γνωρίζω μόνο το _bell jar_ (το συλβιοπλαθικό έχει μεταφραστεί «γυάλινος κώδων»).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

Το λουγδουνικό είναι σίγουρα λάγηνος, και το γυάλινο κώδωνας. Τούτο το δεύτερο (δηλ. ο _γυάλινος κώδωνας_) έχει δύο ισοδύναμες αποδόσεις στην αγγλική: _bell jar_ και _bell glass_.


----------



## Elena (Jan 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Το λουγδουνικό είναι σίγουρα λάγηνος, και το γυάλινο κώδωνας. Τούτο το δεύτερο (δηλ. ο _γυάλινος κώδωνας_) έχει δύο ισοδύναμες αποδόσεις στην αγγλική: _bell jar_ και _bell glass_.




Απορία: γιατί το λουγδουνικό γυάλινο δεν ήταν;(!) (Χωρίς τη μπύρα, βέβαια...)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

Εννοούσα τις λεκτικές συνάψεις, Έλενα. :)


----------



## Elena (Jan 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Εννοούσα τις λεκτικές συνάψεις, Έλενα. :)



Α, τώρα κατάλαβα! Όπως, δηλαδή... άλλο το ζά-ζουλα κι άλλο το τζιριντζά-ζουλα...  :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> [...]Τούτο το δεύτερο (δηλ. ο _γυάλινος κώδωνας_) έχει δύο ισοδύναμες αποδόσεις στην αγγλική: _bell jar_ και _bell glass_.


 
Bell Jar, Glass, *$65.95* ;) $84.00


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

Λουγδουνική φιάλη (εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ας μη θεωρηθεί υπερφίαλο εκ μέρους μου ότι στον τίτλο έβαλα μόνο τη λάγηνο.


Εσύ δεν είσαι υπερφίαλος. Ούτε ο Φραγκόπουλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Λουγδουνική φιάλη (εδώ)



Μα ...είναι φιάλη στην εικόνα. :) Αντίθετα, σε αυτό που ονομάζει, μάλλον αδόκιμα, μηχανή ηλεκτρίσεως, στην εικόνα δίπλα στη φιάλη --και είναι στην πραγματικότητα μια γεννήτρια van de Graaf (ακριβέστερα, μια μηχανή Wimshurst) φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα δύο λουγδουνικά λαγήνια (σιγά μη γράψω λάθος _πληθ._ της λαγήνου :)).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εσύ δεν είσαι υπερφίαλος. Ούτε ο Φραγκόπουλος.


Έμεινα μπουκάλα...


----------

